# Best dog proof raccoon trap???



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

So I am having a problem in my back yard with raccoons that are too big to fit into my raccoon live trap and some one told me about a leg hold trap in a pipe so the dog and cats dont get trapped in it instead of the '*****.

But when I googled it I found LOTS of different kinds and couldn't figure out which one is the best to have so thought I would ask you guys if you could recommend one.

And no, this is NOT a catch and release effort. Raccoons taste too good to let the varmints loose once caught lol.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

Dukes they work good and are cheap


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

A Fur Fish Game review seems to favor the Duke DP trap as well - I never used any yet but I will be getting some pretty quick - we seem to be overrun this year.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I haven't made one yet, but I was reading about a box trap that uses a connibear trap inside. You make a long wooden box with 4 sides just big enough that a connibear trap fits down inside. The bottom of the box will have a screen over it and the top of the box will have two slits down the sides so that the ends of a connibear trap will fit down inside when set to trap. The trap needs to be lowered inside the box about 10 inches down. 

Place your bait inside the box so that it rest on the bottom screen. Then set your trap and lower it down inside the top of the box. Raccoon will climb to the top of the box and crawl down inside to get to the bait. When he does he will crawl through the trap being caught in it. You place this whole box on a tree so that the top of the box is about 6 ft. off the ground. Making it dog proof. 

I would say the box needs to be about 18 to 24 inches long.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Lil Griz is Good Trap or Cage type Trap.

big rockpile


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Dukes trap is on the way. Yay!


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

Oldcountryboy said:


> I haven't made one yet, but I was reading about a box trap that uses a connibear trap inside. You make a long wooden box with 4 sides just big enough that a connibear trap fits down inside. The bottom of the box will have a screen over it and the top of the box will have two slits down the sides so that the ends of a connibear trap will fit down inside when set to trap. The trap needs to be lowered inside the box about 10 inches down.
> 
> Place your bait inside the box so that it rest on the bottom screen. Then set your trap and lower it down inside the top of the box. Raccoon will climb to the top of the box and crawl down inside to get to the bait. When he does he will crawl through the trap being caught in it. You place this whole box on a tree so that the top of the box is about 6 ft. off the ground. Making it dog proof.
> 
> I would say the box needs to be about 18 to 24 inches long.


that is a vertical cubby with a 220 , not all states can use 220's out of the water


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

GBov make sure you can use dp's in Fl


----------

